# World of Warcraft: Constantly Disconnected



## Rynk (Oct 17, 2005)

Im getting constantly disconnected every 3 mins or so after logging into the game. It seems to have gotten worse- about a week ago, it was about once every 30 mins to an hour, and now it has gotten down to about once every 5 mins or so. I dont know what to do, I have visited the World of Warcraft support section, where they listed all of the possible problems that I might have, such as my cable modem, Router, and Ethernet card. I happened to have all three they listed as known to cause problems- a Motorola Surfboard 4200 modem, a Linksys BEFSR41 router, and a Realtek RTL8139 Family ethernet card. The weird thing is though, that I used to be able to play this game fine. Up untill a few weeks ago I started getting frequent disconnects on both of my computers under my home network. Does anyone have any solutions for me? I have tried everything.. Forwarded all of the necessary and unnecessary ports, updated my Ethernet card drivers (I think, when i run the setup file they gave me from thier site, it says it was updated but i notice no difference), and I have also tried deleting a bunch of programs and eliminating most of them running in the background. I am running a Dell dimension 4550, with an Intell Pentium 4 processor, an Evga Nvidia Geforce 6600 GT, with 1 gigabytes of Ram. The FPS and everything performancewise is fine, up untill the latency problem. Anything helps, thanks alot guys!


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

upgrade ALL your networking items, different modem and router and stuff...


try just renting a different piece of equipment to make sure its not your network devices, then we will do it one thing at a time.


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

i had a problem like that a few months back... once i called my ISP they sent a dood over to check my connection... once he saw the modem he said.

cableguy: "wow, how olds that?"
me: "bout 4 years."
cableguy: "yeah no kidding, thats your problem right there, we just recently updated the system and that modem should be the problem"

so i went to the mall and they gave me a brandnew one in exchange for the huge old ugly one.

problem solved.... old hardware, talk to your ISP if they supply the modem and see if you can get another.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

Quick question for you... do you use any UI's for the game? If so first try disabling them... I had a couple issues when they applied 1.8.0 (including D/C), once I removed and reloaded my UI's I didnt have the issue. If nothing else you can try removing your WDB and WTF files and the Interface file (I beleive that is thier names, but I am at work so dont hold me 100% on that) and restarting the game. The only other issue I have seen that kicks a person out involved the font.xml file.


----------



## Dragontech (Oct 30, 2005)

I have the same problem. I believe it is realated to the Nvidia 6600 card.

I have been running WOW for from the begining of the games release with no problem, until I recently upgraded the video card. I purchased a PNY Nvidia 6600 card. Now WOW disconnects me every 5 minutes.

I know the card works fine, becuase I have played other games on it. The most recent game I have bought was FEAR. That game is very grafix intensive. The card works fine in every application other application.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

i could see a graphics card locking your game up, but disconneting it? how could graphics have an effect on an internet connection?

sry, im of no help here other for the fact that when i changed my modem for a newer one, my probs went away with it.


----------

